# ¿Cree usted que Dios existe?

## Ateo

Yo soy un ateo. No creo en dios simplemente por que no hay evidencia.

----------

## pcmaster

Amoeba: ¿Te has dado cuenta de que esto es un foro de LINUX? No veo qué tiene que ver Dios con Linux...

----------

## Ateo

La misma pregunta en ingles: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=16846&highlight=believe+god

Con eso tengo libre de fijar la misma pregunta en los foros español. Te ha molestado la pregunta?

----------

## Camulus

Aunque las reglas internas de los foros de Gentoo aceptaran ese thread, no creo que eso implique necesariamente que esté ajustado a la temática sobre la que giran estos foros. 

Creo que eso es lo que ha intentado decir pcmaster.

Tampoco yo creo que venga a cuento, en estos forums, una pregunta de esa índole / temática. Sin duda, deben existir páginas web más adecuadas para ello.

Saludos sin acritud,

----------

## KrS

Aunque esté de acuerdo con Camulus y pcmaster en que este no es lugar adecuado para hablar del tema, tambien estoy de acuerdo con tu firma  :Wink: 

 *-Amoeba- wrote:*   

> -- Bush, Aznar y Blair son cabrones bien hechos!

 

Mirando los sponsors de gentoo, me he encontrado con que uno de ellos es la Southern Nazarene University, universidad cristiana situada cerca de Oklahoma, así que igual es una encuesta encubierta xDD

----------

## pcmaster

No es que me moleste la pregunta, es que creo que debe respearse la temática de los foros. Y este es sobre Gentoo Linux, así que lo lógico es hablar sobre este sistema operativo, nada más.

Cuando quiera poner algún post sobre otro tema, pues buscaré un foro cuya temática sea la adecuada. ¿os imagináis si ahora alguien pone una pregunta sobre cocina, otro usuario una pregunta sobre matemáticas y después aparece otra sobre cualquier otro tema, y así sucesivamente? Al cabo de un tiempo sería imposible visitar un foro y buscar información (o preguntar) sobre lo que te interesa.

----------

## Ateo

Entiendo lo que me estan diciendo.

Pregunta: qual es la diferencia entre este post y este: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=11939 ? Los dos no tienen nada que ver con Gentoo verdad?

 *KrS wrote:*   

> Aunque esté de acuerdo con Camulus y pcmaster en que este no es lugar adecuado para hablar del tema, tambien estoy de acuerdo con tu firma 
> 
>  *-Amoeba- wrote:*   -- Bush, Aznar y Blair son cabrones bien hechos! 
> 
> 

 Yo solo digo la verdad... Los tres son cabrones, pero el Bush es el maestro..   :Wink: 

----------

## Gentoosiastix

Hombre.... si la pregunta hubies sido algo diferente.... por ejemplo.

¿Cree usted que Root existe? 

pues mire usted.... algunas veces si y otras tengo mis dudas... porque este PC hijo del Demonio, se empeña en no hacerme caso.... o es que yo no soy root?  :Wink: 

la verdad, es que creo que deberiamos evitar este tipo de encuestas.

Por mi parte, soy mas que "ateo" pero creo que a parte de no venir mucho a "cuento" en este foro, algunas personas se podrian sentir ofendidas.... ya sabes estos tipos religiosos son gente muy "rara" y como no suele poder defender sus teorias de forma, cvilizada y sin soltar "fabulas" se suele poner algo extremistas.... y dejarse la "barba"

Por cierto, me adhiero a tu firma  :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## Camulus

En vista de que en lo que más nos hemos puesto de acuerdo (aparte de que este no es lugar para esa encuesta) es en la firma del colega amoeba, podriamos cambiar de miras y hacernos encuestas al respecto como "cual de los 3 está mejor hecho?" o "cual de los 3 es el que más se deja arrastrar por los otros" o... pero, incluso eso, seria off-topic  :Wink: 

Saludos

----------

## Ateo

 *Gentoosiastix wrote:*   

> ya sabes estos tipos religiosos son gente muy "rara" y ...
> 
> Por cierto, me adhiero a tu firma  

 

Yo se muy bien como son los religiousos. Vivo en un pais dominado por la cristiandad. Y eso vale chiche de pollo...  :Wink: 

Lo siento si he ofendido algunos. Pero no voy a perder de dormir..  :Wink: 

----------

## rommelin

 *-Amoeba- wrote:*   

> Entiendo lo que me estan diciendo.
> 
> Pregunta: qual es la diferencia entre este post y este: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=11939 ? Los dos no tienen nada que ver con Gentoo verdad?
> 
> 

 

El post al que haces referencia no tiene nada que ver con Gentoo, pero esta en el apartado correspondiente: Off The Wall

Ahi se ponen los offtopics o post fuera de la tematica de gentoo.

Cualquier apartado de ese tipo (Off the Wall, Other things Gentoo...) solo esta en ingles ya que seria descabellado poner un apartado especifico para cada cosa en todos los idiomas posibles.

Asi que, creo que lo mas conveniente hubiera sido iniciar este hilo en el apartado Off the Wall

Que la gente hispano parlante no lea (o por lo menos piensas tu que no lo hace) otros apartados aparte de este no es motivo para poner post como este aqui.

Esta es mi opinion.

Un saludo

rommel

----------

## neuronal

Buenas

Me parece que rommelin ha contestado perfectamente a tu pregunta entre qué diferencias hay con este post y el otro en inglés. Es más, aun pudiendo ser hilos completamente idénticos en el tema no puedes compararlos, precisamente por el sitio donde has decidido proponerlo.

Este subforo dentro de los foros de Gentoo no es, ni de lejos, el sitio adecuado para interesarse por si la gente de por aquí tiene fe o no en Dios

 *-Amoeba- wrote:*   

> Yo soy un ateo. No creo en dios simplemente por que no hay evidencia.

 

Sinceramente, y sin ánimo de ofender, me parece genial que te consideres ateo y además que lo ratifiques con una pequeña argumentación pero me da exáctamente igual que seas eso que dices ser (<chorrada> como si provienes de otra galaxia  :Smile:  </chorrada>)

Y al igual que yo, me parece que prácticamente el 100% de los usuarios de este foro está de acuerdo conmigo cuando digo que no interesa quién crea o deje de creer en Dios --al menos en este sitio. En otro, más acorde a lo que propones, seguramente produzca más interés-- ¿O me estoy equivocando? Vamos a ver... ¿A alguien de verdad le interesa que -Amoeba-, yo o cualquiera de nosotros crea/creamos en Dios o en El Ratoncito Pérez? Espero que no, en serio... :\

Ya lo han comentado por arriba: si no respetamos, mínimamente al menos, la temática por la cual todos estamos aquí, al final esto sería un cachondeo. Y recalco lo de mínimamente al menos Joder, que me parece increíble la preguntita ¿Cree usted que Dios existe? ( :Shocked: )

Bueno, ya que estamos, oigan: ¿Debería hacer esta semana la quiniela? Es que... me gustaría hacerme rico, saben, ¿Qué me sugerís, hecho una quiniela y cruzo los dedos o qué?

... un poco de seriedad, por favor :\

Saludos

----------

## Ateo

 *rommelin wrote:*   

>  *-Amoeba- wrote:*   Entiendo lo que me estan diciendo.
> 
> Pregunta: qual es la diferencia entre este post y este: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=11939 ? Los dos no tienen nada que ver con Gentoo verdad?
> 
>  
> ...

 

Y porque voy a fijar un post en ingles? Si quiero fijar en ingles, lo hago considerando que ingles es mi idioma primario. Pero no quise. Yo queria fijar en español porque queria hacerlo en español. Me vas a negar fijar un post solo porque la tema no vale aqui? Si huviera un "Off the Wall" en español, seguramente usara ese foro para este post. Pero no hay. Lo unico que me queda este foro.

Dime uds, si esta tema no es aceptable, porque es aceptable este: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=11939 ? Los paises donde viven los usarios de Gentoo no tiene nada que ver con Gentoo tampoco. Porque fue aceptado este hilo?

Yo pienso que la razon que este post ha molestado es porque es pregunta sobre "dios". Se que la mayoria de latinos creen en dios. Y tambien se que mucha gente odia ateos porque creen que somos el 'diablo'....

Aunque uds me han recibio bien aqui con este post, aun pienso que no he hecho nada malo. El Mod de este hilo tampoco porque ya habría cerrado este hilo.... Pero puedo estar en lo incorecto...  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Camulus

 *-Amoeba- wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Y porque voy a fijar un post en ingles? Si quiero fijar en ingles, lo hago considerando que ingles es mi idioma primario. Pero no quise. Yo queria fijar en español porque queria hacerlo en español. Me vas a negar fijar un post solo porque la tema no vale aqui? Si huviera un "Off the Wall" en español, seguramente usara ese foro para este post. Pero no hay. Lo unico que me queda este foro.
> 
> 

 

Aceptamos que no quieras poner (fijar) un post en inglés si no es tu lengua primaria. Pero lo que no creo que puedas hacer es, porque no existe un "off the wall" en español pretender que el foro en español sea un compendio del resto. Las cosas no son así. Por lo que veo, tu mismo admites que este no es el foro adecuado, no?

 *-Amoeba- wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Yo pienso que la razon que este post ha molestado es porque es pregunta sobre "dios". Se que la mayoria de latinos creen en dios. Y tambien se que mucha gente odia ateos porque creen que somos el 'diablo'....
> 
> 

 

Parece ser que no te das cuenta de que el problema en si no es el tema. Por mi perfecto si quieres hablar de dioses, mitologia, iglesias, luchas entre creyentes, etc etc. No se tu, pero a mi tanto los creyentes como los no creyentes me dejan igual. Respeto su opinión y allí cada uno con las creencias que bastante mal está el mundo como para que, encima, hacernos la puñeta por lo que dejamos o no de creer. La cuestión es que ESTE foro NO es el LUGAR ADECUADO para ese tipo de post. Estoy seguro que hallarás muchiiiiisimos más foros donde ese post esté más en sintonía con la temática que no un foro de Gentoo (y que además, no tiene un off the wall en español)

 *-Amoeba- wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Aunque uds me han recibio bien aqui con este post, aun pienso que no he hecho nada malo. El Mod de este hilo tampoco porque ya habría cerrado este hilo.... Pero puedo estar en lo incorecto... 

 

La comunidad Gentoo, por lo que he visto yo es una de las menos beligerantes y de las que más dispuestas están a ayudar al novato cuando necesita ayuda (entre los que me incluyo) y a dialogar cuando las cosas no son como deberían ser, sin entrar en luchas innecesarias.

No es algo malo lo que has hecho, simplemente, y a opinión mia, incorrecto. Pero errar es de "windoseros" y rectificar, de "linuxeros"   :Wink: 

----------

## rommelin

¿He dicho yo en algun punto de mi post que postearas en ingles?

Creo que no.

Lo que he dicho es que postearas en el subforo Off the Wall aunque estuviera en ingles, ya que no tenemos un Offtopic en español.

Pensaba que me expresaba mejor  :Wink: 

En definitva.

Creo que este hilo se esta desmadrando ya.

Me gustaria proponer a algun moderador que terminara con estos hilos conflictivos.

Y si para tener contentos a todos hay que borrar todos los hilos ajenos a Gentoo, a mi me parece bien.

Prefiero un foro completamente tecnico de Gentoo a tener que leer estos hilos tan polemicos.

----------

## Ateo

Hagan lo que les ronca la gana.... Si un mod queire cerrar este hila, que lo cierre. Si haci son de mamones sobre este post, merjor me quedo en los foros de ingles porque por lo menos ayi tienen mentes libres..Last edited by Ateo on Sat Jan 24, 2004 10:19 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Camulus

Nadie que me llama mamón merece que le preste más mi atención. Por mi, te puedes quedar en los posts ingleses. Sin acritud.

----------

## Ateo

Lo siento.. boo hoo.

----------

## Gentoosiastix

bueno en mi anterior post te dije de una forma civilizada y algo humoristica que este post (sobra) evidentemente, es una opinion personal, aunque despues de leer las respuestas que te han dado, creo que ya no es tan personal (mas bien es bastante compartida)  

Pero veo que no solo no sabes admitir un error, si no que te enfadas y recriminas a los demas.....  :Rolling Eyes:   no lo entiendo... porque ademas en un determinado momento dices que posteas aquí por que el off-topic esta en Ingles?? y ahora que si te vuelves al foro "Anglosajon" pues me parece muy bien.... de hecho, tu castellano deja bastante que desear... 

 :Question: 

----------

## neoviper

Personalmente no soy de los que "necesitan" un Dios.

Me baso en que no hay evidencia irrefutable hasta el momento como para decir que si existe (aunque tampoco hay para decir que no existe).

El problema que veo en general es que la mayoria de las personas que creen en un Dios se basan en un libro (La Biblia para la mayoria de los que lean esto) que esta plagado de errores. Hay muchas paginas sobre eso.

En mi caso en particular he tenido que lidiar con un pequeño problemilla en casa. Mi novia al momento de conocernos era Testigo de Jehova. Y para mi ellos son una secta. Limitan a sus miembros en una gran medida. Y cuando discutimos el tema quedo en claro que ni yo me iba a meter en su religion ni ella me iba a meter en ella.

Mas tarde ella lo dejo. No podia soportar la ansiedad y otras cosas mas. Ademas sin tratar de entrometerme, le mostre que un monton de las cosas que ellos dicen ser verdaderas y que se encuentran en la Biblia, y que la Biblia es la palabra de Dios, no eran correctas. De esa manera ella se fue alejando, teniendo dudas, y finalmente dejo de ir a las reuniones para dedicarse a vivir la VIDA. Cosa importante.

Si me preguntan si se como comenzo el universo, porque estamos aca, y cosas por el estilo. No lo se. Pero tampoco me importan esas cosas. Son demasiado triviales, y me terminarian sacando el sueño. cosa que no quiero que pase. Por ahora soy feliz, si bien no tengo todo lo que quiero, quiero todo lo que tengo. Y con eso basta.

HAY QUE VIVIR LA VIDA

----------

## neoviper

PD: Si bien Linus Torvalds es para mi un Dios y eso es lo que mas se acerca de Dios y Linux, me parece que tendriamos que pensar un poco mas en mejorar este sistema juntos y no pelearnos por cosas tan .... (no quiero ofender a nadie)

----------

## YosWinK

Solo un par de cosas:

1.  *Quote:*   

> Yo pienso que la razon que este post ha molestado es porque es pregunta sobre "dios". Se que la mayoria de latinos creen en dios. Y tambien se que mucha gente odia ateos porque creen que somos el 'diablo'....
> 
> 

 

Eso es querer sacar conclusiones mas influenciado por tu mente que por lo que aqui te han dicho, a mi entender. (¿te importaria decirnos tu edad?).

2. Es un pequeño consejo, si se me admite. Cuando vayas a abandonar un sitio, actividad, etc.  ten siempre presente una antigua frase del Tao.

 *Quote:*   

> "Cuida el final como cuidaste el principio y no cosecharas el fracaso"

 

Creo que aquí fracasaste.

Un saludo y espero seguir viendote por aqui, que todavía no hemos encendido las hogueras para quemar brujas (pero todo llegará ...).

P.D: De acuerdo que no es el mejor sitio para este tipo de cuestiones, pero a mí no me importa que este post lo hayas puesto en este apartado, de hecho si tenemos un foro en español, uno solo, de la comunidad de gentoo pues tendremos que admitir todo tipo de cuestiones, otra cosa es que exista una normativa (o consenso) de utilización del foro. ¿Existe?

----------

## fernandotcl

En el foro en Portugues, nosotros tuvimos un post como este, la pregunta fue la misma. Pero no tuvimos problemas, nadie quiso que el thread fuera cerrado.

Yo creo que los foros locales son simplemente una implementación de todos los foros internacionales de Gentoo, como los de ayuda y el Off The Wall. Entonces, no creo que haya problema tenermos algunas threads como esa.

El foro no fue hecho solamente para que podamos nos ayudar, pero también es un sitio para que nosotros podamos hablar con personas que tienen los mismos intereses que nosotros.

----------

## XiuX

quien sabe ... V_V , yo jamas voy a la iglesia  ni nada deso, es más la odio , si si aunque sea católico ,... lo veo un negocio y tal $.$ , eso no quita que pueda a ver un dios ni tiene nada que ver, puesto como bien dice en la biblia dios está en todas partes y no hay que ir a la iglesia para visitarlo ,..aunque sea ''su casa'' etc.. etc..

mmm si creo en dios ?

pues algo abrá ,... nunca se sabe ,.. pero vamos lo que es creer creer o_O

no soy religioso,...

alguien de ustedes va a la iglesia ? que os mueve a ir allí ? q esperais ?

argumenten los que van ,... asi me hago una idea de pq..

es tanta la frustración de no conseguir lo que se quiere q lleva al ser humano a creer en algo superior quq lidie todos nuestros problemas ?

continuará..

Nota: si con esto ofendo a alguien lo siento .. es lo que pienso esto no quita para nada que lo respete : ), un saludo.

----------

## kabutor

Existir existe, incluso hay un aparato que lo detecta

XD

----------

## XiuX

 :Very Happy:   :Surprised:   :Very Happy:   :Surprised:   :Very Happy: 

----------

## rik!

http://www.yo-god.com/

(que manera de hacer plata con la fe de la gente)

yo creo que no hay que mezclar el creer o no en dios con la iglesia.

en mi caso, yo creo en dios, mpero no me siento parte de ninguna iglesia.

rezo?, claro que si, pero en mi casa, tranquilo, y me ayuda a pensar las cosas mejor, y sobre si debe o no estar este post aca, creo lo mismo que tu fernandotcl

saludos  :Wink: 

----------

## alexlm78

Creo que una de las filosofias de linux es la libertad, si postearon esto y no le parece a alguien simplemente no colabore, no opine, ignorelo.

si te interesa hazlo, es prerrogativa de cada uno.

por mi parte he visto lo que Dios es capaz de hacer, tanto en mi vida como en muchas otras, vidas, yo si creo en Dios, en lo que no creo es en la forma en que llevamos la religion, no soy de ninguna simplemente es Dios y yo,

hablamos de mentes abiertas, abras la suya a lo que hay a su alrededor,

relamente creen que estamos aqui por pura suerte, yo creo que todo tiene un proposito y nosotros tenemos el poder de hacerlol o no.

somos lo que queremos ser, y somos parte de Dios nos guste o no, la diferencia estriba en lo que hagams cion nuestra propia vida, alli reside la verdadera libertad

----------

## Gentoosiastix

que pensariais si abriese un post, preguntado:  creen ustedes  que los amarillos, blancos o negros tienen derecho a vivir.......................  :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil: 

pues seguramente, opinariais que me he pasado 6 pueblos (por lo menos es lo minimo que yo diria)

y que ese tipo de post xenofobos, no deberian estar aquí en un foro sobre Gentoo Linux.

Y tendriais muchisima razon.

la diferencia sobre el tema, es que yo no haria una defensa del post, porque si esta mal... esta mal y basta.

no sirve de excusa, que otros hayan puesto un post que tambien estaba mal...

(crees que si me tiro por la ventana los demas deben seguirme?)

*desde luego no creais que escribo esto por molestar a nadie, pero creo que para este tema ya estan las iglesias o los foros del "opus"

chau y mi voto a favor de que se borre el post.. (lo que ye he escrito tambien)

----------

